# Ruhrbike-Festival Marathon in Wetter 2007



## Lateralus (4. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

wer hat sich denn alles für den Marathon im Juli angemeldet? Wird mein erstes Rennen Und daher auch meine Fragen:

kennt ihr die Strecke? wie ist die so? nur bolzen oder auch technisch?
Startort = Zielort, oder?
was gibts sonst zu beachten?
gibts auch ein T-Shirt für die Starter oder sowas?
wie ist die Verpflegung an den Verpflegungspunkten?
Immer her mit Euren Berichen der letzten Jahre und Eurem "Insider"-Wissen


----------



## greenfrog (4. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
ich bin vor 3 bzw 2 Jahren dort gefahren. Und dieses Jahr werd ich wahrscheinlich auch am Start sein. Zu deinen Fragen:

1. absolut nur technisch, ganz wenig Waldautobahn, dafür viele Trails. Wobei letztes Jahr die Strecke wohl wieder etwas geändert wurde

2.ja

3.es geht dauernd bergauf und-ab, daher keine Zeit zu ausruhen. Das Ziel ist auch quasi die Bergwertung, also ein paar Körner für den Schluss aufbewahren

4.war bei meinen Teilnahmen der Fall

5.Verpflegung war o.k., es gibt auch einen Technikservice an den Verplegungsstationen

So, hoffentlich hilft dir das ein bisschen weiter.

greenfrog


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (5. Mai 2007)

Super, danke Dir Wenn noch jemand was dazu sagen möchte - gerne

P.S.: Ist der Marathon in Wetter so unbeliebt oder warum gibts so wenig Antworten?


----------



## Wave (6. Mai 2007)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wer hat sich denn alles für den Marathon im Juli angemeldet? Wird mein erstes Rennen Und daher auch meine Fragen:
> 
> ...



a) die Strecke ist schon ziemlich technisch und mit vielen Trails, ein ständiges auf und ab!
b) ja
c) versuch nicht die vielen kurzen giftigen Anstiege auf dem            dicken Blatt weg zutreten. Das mag anfangs zwar ganz gut         gehen, rächt sich aber am Ende denn dort geht es noch             relativ "lange" rauf!
d) letztes Jahr gabs was. Davor die Jahre bin ich nicht gefahren.
e) Standart! Wasser, Tee, Banane, Riegel, etc.
   Ich meine es wären zwei Verpflegungsstellen gewesen. Bin mir     aber nicht sicher.

sonst noch was?


----------



## Lateralus (6. Mai 2007)

Super, danke Euch


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (6. Mai 2007)

Letztes Jahr:Neutralisierte Schleichfahrt bis zur Ruhrbrücke (bergab) Also wer die überstanden hatte, baruchte sich auf den rest der Strecke keine Sorgen mehr machen.. 32 Runde war eine Abgekürzte Version der 42 er, somit sind immer wieder langsame Fahrer vor einen auf den engen Trails die einen behindern. 

2004 und 2005 Gings vom Start her richtig zur sache und man konnte die Strecke voll durchfahren. Durch hohen Trailanteil bisher nur einen 17. Schnitt geschafft. Ansonsten sehr spassig und hart.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (7. Mai 2007)

Die Anfangspassage bis zur Ruhrbrücke war bisher immer "neutralisiert" um ein Verkehrschaos zu verhindern. Trotzdem fahren einige unverbesserliche von Anfang an wie die Irren, um am Berg nach der Ruhrbrücke möglichst vorne zu sein. Das sind dann wahrscheinlich auch die gewesen, die schon nach geschätzten 3 Minuten nach dem Start  die ersten Defekte hatten.

Letztes Jahr gab es eine verkürtzte Strecke als Anreiz für marathon-anfänger, die allerdings ausser dem veranstalter viel Arbeit machte ansonsten nicht den erhofften Zulauf hatte. 

Also: diese Jahr wieder "nur" die 45'er Runde. 

Viele technische passagen, aber alles durchaus fahrbar. 
2 Verpflegungspunkte.

die ersten beiden jahre gab es T-Shirts und Urkunden, letztes Jahr "nur" Urkunden und etwas Sponsoren-Nippes.

War bisher 3 Mal am Start, die Strecke war jedes Mal etwas anders, so auch dieses Jahr ( dank Kyriell) und meiner Meinung nach einer der besten ( wenn nicht der Beste) Marathon in NRW !!!
Organisation ist perfekt.


----------



## Lateralus (7. Mai 2007)

Na klasse, da sind ja doch nicht ein paar Beiträge zusammengekommen. Freue mich immer mehr auf meine Marathon-Premiere


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (7. Mai 2007)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Na klasse, da sind ja doch nicht ein paar Beiträge zusammengekommen. Freue mich immer mehr auf meine Marathon-Premiere




Fahr mal mit es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall!


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (7. Mai 2007)

Im Prinzip ist ja schon alles gesagt worden und ich kann Grunzi nur zustimmen. Es ist wirklich einer der besten Marathons in NRW!


----------



## Lateralus (7. Mai 2007)

Welche lohnen sich denn noch in NRW?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (7. Mai 2007)

Grunzi schrieb:


> Die Anfangspassage bis zur Ruhrbrücke war bisher immer "neutralisiert" um ein Verkehrschaos zu verhindern. Trotzdem fahren einige unverbesserliche von Anfang an wie die Irren, um am Berg nach der Ruhrbrücke möglichst vorne zu sein. Das sind dann wahrscheinlich auch die gewesen, die schon nach geschätzten 3 Minuten nach dem Start  die ersten Defekte hatten.



Natürlich sind die ersten 3 Km immer neutral gewesen, allerdings ist das schon ein Unterschied ob das Führungsmottorad mit 10 oder 30 Kmh vorfährt. 
Und ich habe folgendes nicht zum Spass geschrieben:"Also wer die überstanden hatte, brauchte sich auf den rest der Strecke keine Sorgen mehr machen"
Auf einer Steil abschüssigen Teerstrasse in der 8 Reihe im Pulk die Bremscheiben zum Glühen zu bringen fand ich nicht sehr lustig. Zumal in der Situation mehr Fahrer gestürzt sind als im eigentlichen Rennen. 
Und das Feld wurde bis zur Ruhrbrücke nicht entzert. So hat das Führungsfeld 
gleichzeitig versucht in den ersten Trail einzubiegen.  
Super, da wurde doch mal eben vor mir ne Lizenztussi in den Strauch 
befördert anscheinend war der 
Kollege Klaustrofobiker 

Das freut einen natürlich richtig, anstatt durch die eigenen Grenzen wird man von anderen Fahrern ausgebremst und hat durch wenige Überholmöglichkeiten auf großen teilen der Strecke keine Cance auf eine gute zeit.
Na ja ..


----------



## Lateralus (7. Mai 2007)

Heisst also wenn man als Ambition hat, im Mittelfeld anzukommen ( Platzierung <=> 400er Platz), lieber erstmal nach hinten, weg vom Gedränge? Oder kommt man dann nicht mehr vorbei/nach vorn? Will bei meinem ersten Rennen nicht gleich neben der Lizenztussie im Gebüsch liegen...und schon gar nicht drauf, sonst krieg ich von meiner Frau nachm Rennen nix zu essen


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (7. Mai 2007)

Ja im Mittelfeld aufstellen kann nicht schaden?


----------



## Deleted 83484 (8. Mai 2007)

Ich stelle mich grundsätzlich hinten an, um den schon beschriebenen Platzierungskämpfen am Anfang aus dem Weg zu gehen. Es stimmt schon: es fehlt eine Entzerrung wie z.B in Plettenberg, wo es direkt einen langen steilen berg hochgeht. 
Am ersten Engpass wird's dann eben etwas eng ( daher der Name )
Bis zum ersten Verpflegungspunkt am Böllberg zieht es sich aber schon auseinander.
Und wenn die Top-Fahrer schon im Ziel sind, bin ich gerade im dritten Viertel der Strecke.
ABer: für den ersten Marathon sollte folgende Regel gelten: im Rahmen des körperlich möglichen ohne Defekt und ohne Unfall ins Ziel kommen !


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (8. Mai 2007)

Grunzi schrieb:


> Es stimmt schon: es fehlt eine Entzerrung wie z.B in Plettenberg, wo es direkt einen langen steilen berg hochgeht.



Gibt der (Enduro) Fahrer Gas wie 2004 & 2005 zieht sich das Feld auch genügend auseinander, da es erstmal ein paar Hügel am Gut Schede hochgeht und an der Ruhrbrücke im flachen braucht es gut Druck auf dem Großen um da schnell zum Anstieg zu kommen. Bis zu den Punkt hatte sich mancher fast schon Schwarzgefahren (ich  ) . 
Letztes jahr wurde erst ab der Ruhrbrücke "Beschleunigt"´. Das war das Problem.
Wohl auch wegen den Leuten von der Kurzstrecke. Der Veranstalter Befürchtete das sich zu viele auf der Asphaltabfahrt vom Gut Schede  unter Renntempo zerschellen.


----------



## Lateralus (8. Mai 2007)

Grunzi schrieb:


> ABer: für den ersten Marathon sollte folgende Regel gelten: im Rahmen des körperlich möglichen ohne Defekt und ohne Unfall ins Ziel kommen !



Und das wenn möglich nicht als Letzter, denn das würde glaube ich leicht demotivieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (9. Mai 2007)

Hmm sehe gerade das dieses Jahr nur 800 Leuze zum Start zugelassen werden. 
Somit ist die Strecke nicht so arg verstopft.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (10. Mai 2007)

letztes jahr waren es wohl so ca. 900 Starter....also auch nicht viel mehr.


----------



## Lateralus (10. Mai 2007)

Bin echt gespannt wies wird


----------



## Deleted 83484 (10. Mai 2007)

es wird sicher wieder gut !!!!!!!

Also:


----------



## Fido284 (13. Mai 2007)

Moin,
um die schon recht umfassenden Infos meines wuppertaler Spezis und Flyer-Verteilers Grunzi noch etwas zu erweitern, kann ich verraten, dass es auch dieses Mal wieder eine leicht veränderte Streckenführung geben wird, die ein, zwei Anstiege mehr mit sich bringen wird.
Die verkürzte Strecke wird es nicht mehr geben, da der Aufwand für die wenigen Fahrer im letzten Jahr einfach zu groß war.
Es wird wieder zwei Verpflegungspunkte auf der Strecke und einen im Ziel geben.
Ein Finisher-Präsent gibt es auch, allerdings wird es kein T-Shirt sein, sondern eine andere, recht nützliche Sache.
Startzeit ist um 14.00 Uhr und um 18.00 Uhr ist Zielschluss!
Die Neutralisierung des Rennens bis in die Stadt ist eine Vorgabe der Polizei, damit die Innenstadt nicht zu lange gesperrt werden muss. Allerdings wird die Neutralisierung höchstwahrscheinlich mit Eintreffen auf die Hauptstraße am Ortseingang aufgehoben, so dass von dort an Gas gegeben werden kann.
Grüsse 
Fido


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (14. Mai 2007)

Cool schön zu hören, Gas ist immer gut.


----------



## Laplace (17. Mai 2007)

Auch ich habe mich für den Ruhrbike Marathon angemeldet. Für mich ist es das erste Mal, und versuche nur in den 3 Wochen Deutschlandurlaub in Form zu bleiben.

Jetzt ist hier die Rede von einer technischen Strecke. Ich bin mir aber nicht ganz klar darüber, was das eigentlich bedeutet. Das es sich hier um keine Waldautobahn handelt ist ja schon gesagt worden. Aber was versteht ihr unter einer technischen Strecke? Handelt es sich dabei um enge Waldwege mit viel Steigung, oder um Strecken, bei denen man absteigen muss, wenn man sein Rad nicht wirklich beherscht? Also Wege, wo man z.B. seine Fertigkeiten an grossen Steinen und Sprüngen usw. testen muss?!

Gruss aus dem sonnigen Oslo.
Laplace


----------



## Fido284 (17. Mai 2007)

Moin,
letzlich ist der Ruhrbike-Marathon recht Single-Trail-lastig und hat teilweise heftige Steigungen. 
So ist z.B. eine der Auffahrten zum ersten Verpflegungspunkt ein schmaler Trail, der sich durch einen Wald schlängelt und am Ende in einen steielen Hohlweg übergeht, der mit fausgroßen Steinen gespickt ist. Die Abfahrt hinter diesem Verpflegungspunkt führt wieder über einen Single-Trail und fordert volle Konzentration, da es wieder recht schmal durch den Wald führt, ein Bach durchquert werden muss und teilweise der weitere Streckenverlauf erst unmittelbar vor dem nächsten Abzweig zu erkennen ist.
Es gibt jedoch auf der Strecke keine Bereiche, die gesprungen werden müssen, auch wenn sie vielleicht gesprungen werden können 
Seit dem letzten Jahr ist nun auch die steilste innerstädtische Straße Europas mit in den Streckenverlauf aufgenommen worden, auf der man unmittelbar vor dem zweiten Verpflegungspunkt noch eine Steigung von 27 Prozent hoch muss.
Ich denke, dass das Fehlen von wirklich erholsamen Passagen, der ständige Wechsel von Anstiegen und Abfahrten sowie die andauernd erforderliche Aufmerksamkeit den Reiz dieses Marathons ausmachen. Einige Teilnehmer der letzten Jahre beschrieben das Rennen als ein 47 Kilometer langes CC-Rennen, das nur eine Runde hat. 
Grüsse
Fido


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (19. Mai 2007)

Fido284 schrieb:


> Seit dem letzten Jahr ist nun auch die steilste innerstädtische Straße Europas mit in den Streckenverlauf aufgenommen worden, auf der man unmittelbar vor dem zweiten Verpflegungspunkt noch eine Steigung von 27 Prozent hoch muss.



Hi meinst du damit dem Stich zum Denkmal in Volmarstein hoch? Nachdem die Steintreppe kommt?  Na ja so steil ist der auch wieder nicht.


----------



## Fido284 (19. Mai 2007)

Nöö - ich meinte die Straße unmittelbar vor dem zweiten Verpflegungspunkt. Das ist tatsächlich die steilste innerörtlich Straße, die Europa aufzubringen hat! Obwohl - naja, das steilste Stück befindet sich eigentlich unterhalb der Stelle, an der die Strecke aus dem Wald heraus auf die Straße kommt. Was dann kommt, hat dann vielleicht doch nur 24 % Steigung!  
Grüsse
Fido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laplace (19. Mai 2007)

Fido, vielen Dank für die ausführliche Beschreibung. Das Rennen ist ganz nach meinem Geschmack; halbtechnisch mit vielen Steigungen. Das wird ein richtig gutes Training werden. Habe dann ja zwei Wochen Regeneration bis es dann hier mit einem 82km Rennen weitergeht.

Leider habe ich nicht die Möglicheit die Strecke vorher auszutesten. Na ja, eine Gruppe finden, Augen zu und einfach hinterher fahren.

Bekommt derjenige mit dem weitesten Anreiseweg eine Sonderprämie?  

Gruss aus dem windigen Oslo
Laplace


----------



## Fido284 (20. Mai 2007)

Moin,
@Laplace: Wenn Du derjenige mit der weitesten Anreise bist, dann bekommst Du nach dem Rennen mindestens ein Bier von mir! Obwohl es möglicherweise schwierig für Dich wird: Im vorletzten Jahr hatten wir nämlich ein Paar aus Neuseeland in Wetter, das extra für den Marathon nach Deutschland gekommen ist!!!
Grüsse
Fido


----------



## Deleted 83484 (23. Mai 2007)

...selbst die weiteste Anreise lohnt !!!!!!!


----------



## Lateralus (3. Juni 2007)

Kennt denn jemand von Euch die Strecke recht gut? Ich würde sie gern mal abfahren...wenn jemand Lust dazu hat - nur her mit ner PM und wir treffen uns da...wäre grossartig


----------



## Deleted 83484 (4. Juni 2007)

Ich war jetzt ddreimal dabei, jedesmal war die Strecke wenn auch nur teilweise anders....ich kenne mich dort etwas aus...trotzdem würde ich den kompletten Marathon NICHT mehr zusammenbekommen, dafür waren zuviele kleine Wald-Passagen dabei.............

also....bis zum 21.Juli warten und bis dahin :

VORFREUDE !!!!!!!!


----------



## Lateralus (4. Juni 2007)

Ok, aber ausser Grunzi muss doch noch jemand da sein...


----------



## Fido284 (5. Juni 2007)

Tja, eigentlich sollte ich den kompletten Streckenverlauf wohl kennen, aber da wir seitens der Organisation den ca. 120 privaten Waldbesitzern gegenüber im Wort sind, die Strecke vorher nicht bekannt zu geben und vorher nur im stark eingeschränkten Umfang zu befahren, werde ich Dir da leider auch nicht weiterhelfen können. 
Die Probleme rund um die Marathonstrecke sind gerade in Bezug auf die Waldbesitzer, von deren Zustimmung die Durchführung des Rennens überhaupt abhängt, leider so groß, dass wir -auch im Hinbick auf mögliche weitere Rennen in den nächsten Jahren- beschlossen haben, kein Öl aufs Feuer zu giessen, sondern statt dessen in Kooperation mit dem Forstamt, den ansonsten zuständigen Behörden und natürlich den Waldbesitzern, die Strecke erst unmittelbar vor dem Rennen auszuschildern und unmittelbar danach wieder zurück zu bauen.
Wir denken, dass es nur auf diesem Weg möglich sein ist, den hohen Singletrail-Anteil zu bewahren - ein Ausweichen auf breite Wege durch große Staatsforsten ist in Wetter halt eben nicht möglich.
Insofern hoffen wir auf das Verständnis und die Akzeptanz der teilnehmenden Bikerinnen und Biker.
Grüsse
Fido


----------



## Lateralus (5. Juni 2007)

Ah, ok. Das Rennen führt also über nicht öffentliche Wege? Ok, wenn dann die Hälfte der Strecke fehlt, machts natürlich keinen Sinn. Aber danke für die Erläuterungen. Dann gedulde ich mich eben


----------



## Fido284 (5. Juni 2007)

Genau das ist das Problem: Hier in Wetter führen ca. 95 Prozent des Offroad-Teils durch Wälder, die in Privatbesitz sind. Und da bei Mountainbike-Rennen vorab immer die Erlaubnis der betroffenen Waldbesitzer eingeholt werden muss(zumindest ist das in NRW so) und die Waldbesitzer auch hier in Wetter nicht unerhebliche Bedenken gegen die Veranstaltung haben, sind wir froh und glücklich, zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt einen guten Kompromiss gefunden zu haben, in dem wir den Streckenverlauf nicht bekannt geben.
So ist das halt...
Grüsse
Fido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Juni 2007)

Boah was???, ich habe mich auch angemeldet- ANGST 
Naja, Ich habe ja zwei "Lehrmeister" an meiner Seite, die werden mich schon so vorbereiten, dass ich ankomme, bevor schon alle zu Hause sind 

Ist ja zum Glück nicht mein erster Marathon- es ist mein zweiter
Meine Premiere war dieses Jahr in Sundern. Einfache Strecke, bestes Wetter. Und jetzt??? Knallhart, technisch anspruchsvoll,Wetter sehr unbeständig,...

Viel Glück auf jeden Fall,
Gruß Race-Kralle

Ach so, tut euch nicht weh in Wetter- bitte


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (12. Juni 2007)

Werde es versuchen, aber wir werden bis dahin noch ne menge Fahrtechnik üben. Also brauchst du dir gar keine Gedanken machen. Alles easy.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Juni 2007)

Moin.
Das klingt ja direkt nach einer Drohung 
Mit anderen Worten. Ich fürchte auch, dass wir das machen. Sonst bringt aber auch die ganze Quälerei im Training nix.

Das Bulls war(ist) an technisch kniffligen Uphills einfacher zu fahren- der Lenker kommt später hoch. Ist die Hecklastigkeit das Problem?

Kann man jetzt eh nicht mehr ändern. Das Anthem ist trotzdem cooler .

Das WE könnte fahrtechnisch anspruchsvoll werden...
Mfg Kai


----------



## Fido284 (12. Juni 2007)

Moin,
auf der neu gestalteten Homepage http://www.ruhrbike-festival.de befindet sich mittlerweile auch das aktualisierte Höhenprofil. 
Dieses Mal ist also grad auf den letzten sechs Kilometern noch ein bißchen mehr Schmalz in den Beinen erforderlich als noch in 2006. 
Aber es lohnt sich...
Grüsse
Fido


----------



## Deleted 83484 (13. Juni 2007)

Hui...da ist der Schluss aber echt gewaltig anders als sonst....

puh.......werde also in Volmarstein den Cheerleadern etwas länger zuschauen


----------



## Laplace (20. Juni 2007)

Nett zu sehen, dass ich auf deren Homepage extra erwähnt werde.  

Auf der Homepage ist das Höhenprofil und ausführende Erklärungen zu finden. Da ich noch nie vorher teilgenommen habe und auch die Strecke vorher nicht abfahren kann, wären weitere Infos recht hilfreich. Sprich wann und wo fährt man auf Asfalt, Schotterwegen und Pfade usw. 

http://www.farrisrunden.no/bilder/pre_1181246654Loypeprofil_FR.jpg

Ich habe mal eine Karte von einem hiesigen Rennen beigelegt, die ich persönlich recht informativ finde. Sie ist leider nur auf norwegisch, aber man kann sich ja vielleicht denken, worum es hier geht.

Vielleicht kann sich ja einer die Zeit nehmen, und mir zusätzliche Infos zukommen lassen. Vielen Dank.

Gruss aus dem noch sonnigem Oslo
Laplace


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (20. Juni 2007)

Wow, das ist ja mal ne klasse Übersicht Laplace  Sowas würde mich für Wetter auch mal interessieren (erstes Rennen für mich), aber ob es sowas gibt??


----------

